How to sell complex product? - nidhi40
======
endswapper
My response assumes that there is a need for a complex product. In general,
unless there is a specific need for complexity, complexity is incompleteness,
lack of polish, or a failure to target needs properly. Customers don't want
complex products they want simple products. However, showing a simple "slice"
of a complex product that addresses a larger problem or need makes sense, and
is a case for the complexity.

Understand your customers needs and how you provide value.

The existing comments provide a good jumping off point, but with few specifics
we can only speak in general. If you add more details I will follow-up.

The bottom-line is that your customers don't care about your product. They
care about how your product helps them.

You want to understand the processes and problems that each individual
customer is dealing with. If you don't have intimate knowledge of these
already you have to ask strategic questions that reveal these.

Once you understand this, and demonstrate it in relevant terms to the
customer, ask for the business. This not meant to be sarcastic or
condescending at all. I have been in numerous meetings with smart people,
executives, sales people. So often, they understand the need and demonstrate
it, and then never ask, and they wonder what happened. Typically, it helps if
you are confident when you ask.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
I would add that complex is a relative term. If your product can't be put in
terms that are easy for your customer to understand then you have the wrong
customer or the wrong product.

As noted above -"The bottom-line is that your customers don't care about your
product. They care about how your product helps them."

Selling me an apparatus that I can ride and has a combustion engine with
wheels will not sell me on a product. Telling me that a machine can get me
from point A to point B easily and fast and it's called a car. Will definitely
get my attention.

------
lisefromcaptiz
Will assume you refer to pitching / sales conversation.

The worst you can do in sales is talk a lot (a good rule is talking 20% of the
time, maximum).

I'd recommend: \- writing down the types of customers you might have (user
personae) \- capturing the value you offer to each segment in 1 sentence.

Let's take Facebook example: For users: Connect 24/7 with your friends For
businesses: Sell products to your target in a clic! For game developers: Push
your apps to the biggest pool of players. For media: Your content introduced
to up to 1.7 billion people worldwide... For investors: Get great ROI on a
growing product the whole world is using.

A first conversation should spark interest. Then, you can ask questions and go
on to features / details.

It's very hard to be concise, you might fear leaving some advantages of your
product out, and it takes a lot of work and market feedback to make a short
pitch right ...

I hope this helps :)

~~~
nidhi40
Thanks :)

Can I have your email id for conservation? mine is nidhi@wockito.com

------
ruler88
I'd echo a lot of the other things people said here: simplify your product.

Even if you are selling a complex product. There are probably certain
components/services that are simple. Try to isolate those simple components
and just sell those. Talk to your customers, they are probably buying for just
1 reason not all the features that you offer. Make all the other parts add-on
features.

I recently read about the XYZ statement that I think would be helpful in your
case. [https://medium.com/pitch-like-a-pro/creating-a-pitch-deck-
si...](https://medium.com/pitch-like-a-pro/creating-a-pitch-deck-simplify-
your-message-1b8a3959a577)

------
CarolineW
tl;dr I don't know what you're asking.

I've gone to look at your other comments and submissions, and I'd guess that
English is not your native language. As a result you might (probably will)
find it hard to write a short paragraph expanding on your question.

But with a simple, bare question like this you are unlikely to get any kind of
response. You really need to explain more. Why is your product complex? Who is
it for? Have you tested your market to make sure that what you have made is
relevant to someone? How many have you sold so far? If only one or two, can
you get your customers to talk to other possible customers? Do you know who
your potential customers are?

If you haven't sold any at all, why did you develop it? Who did you have in
mind?

Given my assumption that English is not your first language, here's a thought.
Write a more complete description about your product, question, problem, etc,
in your own language. Then at the top explain that English is not your first
language, include your original, and then include a Google translate of it. If
you use short, very simple sentences, then Google Translate can usually carry
the meaning, but not the subtle nuances.

I hope that helps.

------
behnamoh
What do you mean by "complex" and compared to what?

"Complex" is different from "complicated". Just as "easy" is different from
"simple".

Enterprise solutions seem pretty complex, but if you're focusing on small
businesses, then even a mobile app could be considered complex.

Completely depends on the situation.

~~~
nidhi40
Yes, it's enterprise product. we are targeting small businesses and corporate.

Our product solves hassles of business cards, the solution is very simple ; we
do digitize existing business cards and integrate with an app. but the app has
multiple features to share and manage all business cards, meeting notes and
follow-up reminders at one place.

One to one sales would go very slow, we are getting local customers through
sales . But to capture global market we want to make a pitch very simple and
easy.

~~~
BlogTrafficGuru
RE:"But to capture global market we want to make a pitch very simple and
easy."

Part of your sales format could be like a FAQ setup where the most compelling
features are part of the question (How-do-I, Could I?, etc).

This way potential customers do not have to wade through info on features that
don't interest them.

If you could incorporate video into the answers it would be even more
powerful.

Hope this insight helps.

Best of success.

~~~
nidhi40
Thanks.

------
gesman
Simplify it.

